# Xorg ignoring login class



## drookie (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello,

a weird and funny question (because I'm using FreeBSD in the desktop for 10 years now). I've upgraded xorg and KDE, and after a relogging some of my applications don't have LANG/MM_CHARSET set in env (and these are, in turn, inherited from login class that is iset in master.passwd). So I cannot type national symbols in _*some*_ Xorg applications (like konsole; and it doesn't display national symbols either), but can in local console. Firefox also understands national symbols when entered. If I export LANG/MM_CHARSET in konsole and launch from it another one - it's behaving just nicely.

I remember once I've dealt with this problem, but absolutely don't remember how. Putting the environment directly in the konsole profile that's the thing I would avoid, so the question is what is making Xorg behave that way ?
I'm starting it with ssdm (previously with kdm), so...

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2019)

Read the pkg-message from x11/sddm:

```
SDDM does not support login.conf(5), and no special restrictions
or settings from login.conf are enforced or applied.
```


----------

